# Laguna LT16 HD review-from unpack to.....



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Happy new saw!
I got a Grizzly a short while ago.


----------



## dean2336 (Jun 8, 2010)

man what a saw.that should do everything that a person can think of. happy,happy,happy


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats on the new saw! That is an heirloom quality tool.

I recently ordered the new 14/Twelve bandsaw. It hasn't arrived yet but I can wait until it does!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

My experience with laguna 16 was almost exactly as was yours. I, too, am very impressed with every portion of my Laguna experience. 
Additionally, I have had several opportunity's to speak with the owner, [Herschel??]. I was very impressed with the way he handled my questions and concerns. I will be a returning customer.
Ira


----------



## SL1800 (Jan 8, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## elewis (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the review , especially dealing with John. I to spoked to him about a demo 14suv. He had a returned unit on the floor with mobile unit and resaw king blade. John sent me photos of unit and called with freight cost to New Orleans. The unit looked perfect however is sold as with no warranty. Since I cannot put my eyes on the machine ,I most likely will pass on it even thought price was good. Acme tools will sell unit for $50 more but no blade or mobile base. One year warranty. Any comments ?


----------

